# Anyone here has Glo Fish?



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Just saw a few youtube videos about glo fish and I got curious.
I know that I won't be able to get these genetically modified fish outside the States, so I would like to ask some glo fish owners about their experience.
Are they as hardy as the original zebra danios? How healthy are they in general?
Is it true that they are less fertile?
How do you keep yours?
What lighting, what ornaments and plants do you chose?
And I am curious about your setup- post some pictures!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

They are just as hardy but the color actually fades quickly in the White Skirt Tetras and you end up with just the normal albino fish eventually. I don't actually own these fish as I'm not fond of normal Tetras/Danios either way lol but I took care of a tank that had these and it was around 6 months and they were already losing their color. No idea if they are less fertile but I believe even if you do GMOxGMO fish, you may also get normal fish from the spawn--don't quote me on that one though.

They should be kept like normal danios/tetras; in schools and for danios in a nice long tank so they can swim it back and forth to their hearts content.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Watching this thread.  Personally, I'm considering a small school of these. There don't seem to be a lot of people who keep them in planted tanks.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

They do perfectly in planted tanks. The main reason (i think) many planted tank people dont keep them is cuz they arent natural, and planted tanks are all about being natural. I mean they are colorful and everything, but IMO the natural colors of cardinals, apistos, ect are a lot nicer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I actually like the aesthetic of the blue light and the colour of the fish....
but I am not sure how well real plants do in the blue light?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

With just blue light, not to good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1

Yeah, other than the fact I'm not fond of regular tetras or danios, I like my tanks to look natural. Nothing against them, it's just my preference is all


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't have them, but my mom loves them, and said she wanted some, but I really think she only sees them as a decoration


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

True Glofish are sterile. They cannot be bred. The company that makes them sterilizes them because they own a patent on the fish, and they are the only source for the fish. 

I really like them. I had a school of them for almost a year and they never lost their color.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I've had a school of five danios ~ two "regular" colored and three glofish for over a year.

When I was establishing the school I lost several regular colored danios, but the glofish are all the originals and none have ever sickened or died. I wouldn't go so far as to say they are hardier than their plainer looking cousins. But I wonder if maybe because they are so much more expensive they are better cared for during breeding, shipping etc?

Mine have not lost any of their color, in fact they seemed to get brighter as they aged.

I have both real and fake plants in their tank. Also two large caves, they do seem to love swimming around plants and through caves.

I have one yellow and two blue glofish. The blue ones are actually quite natural looking. They appear somewhat like a brighter, more highly color washed zebra danio.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Their price comes from their color. I rescind my comment about them losing color, that's for tattooed fish like the White Skirts. I believe the Zebra's are the only ones who are actually GMO, they get their color from an amino acid from a jellyfish and it's spliced into their genetic code which gives them their color. They were first produced to be water quality indicators, when the water was good they'd significantly brighten and then dull when it was worse. The same actually occurs naturally in Rummynose Tetras (not sure about Rummynose Rasbora though) with their red noses.

If I'm not mistaken, and I could be, the White Skirts are the ones that are tattooed but I know for sure that the Zebra's are GMO (genetically modified organism) which means they will never lose their color.

Sorry about the mix of information here >.<


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Actually from what i know neither are tattooed. All the glofish, no matter the species are GMO. The peach, strawberry, fruity tetras, those are died. See these are died ones. Notice the color only does half way threw the fish. These one with fade back to the normal white skirt. 

Glo white skirt, notice how the color is actually the fish. It is actually the color of the skin or scales. 

From what i know non of the glofish are tattooed, they are all GMO. They started with the danios cuz it was easier. Now they are GM all different fish. Any tattooed fish will have names like this; painted (besides painted swordtails), fruit, tattooed, and well died.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Tankman, you are correct. All the "glofish" ( there are now danios, tetras and barbs) are genetically modified and not dyed. My understanding is that the ones for sale these days are all quite a few generations away from the original experimental glofish ~ they are born naturally with these colors and no longer have to have any dna "fiddling". Intially the dna in the egg form was what was worked on, not the actual fish.

Those awful dyed fish ~ the "mixed fruit tetras" seem to be the most common, are totally different and do indeed suffer, and then ultimately lose their color. I think the only place in my area that stills sells them is Walmart. Sigh. Not a big surprise....


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry, edited. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Also, i dont know if this was already said. They sterilize the ones they sell. Cuz they dont want other people breeding their patented product. I believe they do have a patent on the way they make these fish.

But they probably keep some non sterilized ones to breed. Instead of doing this whole process again. I believe the bright colors are actually in their DNA now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

